# 9 volt battery clip to power supply



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

On a couple of my pedals such as my dunlop fuzz face and my vox 847 wah I have to use one of those 9 volt battery clips to my power supply on my board. Has anybody here done this ? Can I just bring it out through the side of the cover or will I need to drill a hole in the casing . I am hoping there is a suggestion that saves me from cutting holes in the side or covers of the pedals with just 9 volt batterys.

Thanks , Dino


----------



## ZenJenga (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm not sure what the best solution is. I do have a question though, where do you buy those?? I'm getting a new universal power brick and was interested in those cables so that I can power my Russian Muff and a couple of others that only have battery clips.


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

You can buy the 9 volt power clip adaptors at Voodoo Laps where they sell the Pedal Power 2 or if you have a Long and Mcquades near you , then you can order them from them.
Dino


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

You can order these online from Boutique Tone in Mtl too. I power my older Zvex SHO this way. I just have three of the four screws in and leave the bottom a little loose, tighten the other screws up until it is snug but not too tight. No problems in about 5 years.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey dino also make sure polarity is correct .

I bought a one spot converter with 9 volt battery style conector on one end 
and standard power supply jack on the other to power an older dunlop 
wah that I modded for a friend .

It did not work so what I did was just make one out of a 9volt battery jack 
from b&e electronics and a standard power supply jack and reversed the polarity and covered the wires in heat shrink to keep them from breaking.

Then you just run it out the bottom of the pedal.

Now when I mod wahs that don't have adaptor jacks I just make the customer a cable and include it .

cheers B.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You can make your own adaptor easily. Check here: http://hammer.ampage.org/files/DIY-snaps.pdf


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

so if when I hook up my wah or fuzz face with this 9 volt battery clip and say it doesnt work then your saying I can cut the wires to the battery clip and reverse them ? I purchased the clips from voodoo labs.

Dino


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well that would depend. In some instances, you'd rather not reverse the power leads going to the circuit at all, or else you risk damaging the semiconductors it contains. Some circuit boards will include protection diodes in anticipation of accidental reversal, but a lot of circuits do not.


----------

